# What to put on porridge oats?



## megga (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm loosing weight
Lowering my LDH
So at the moment I'm using just the plain rolled oats with soya organic milk, great for helping to lower LDH and help with HDH, but its bland.
I have tried cinnamon, but to put taste in i use loads
Canderal, but I dont like to use to much of that
Tried frozen berries (sour and mushy) not my cup of tea
its just me so i dont use fresh fruit eg banana's apple's as i would waste half

like most people these days, we are tightening belts, and i find fresh berries expensive

Any ideas?


----------



## Annette (Oct 26, 2015)

Why not use half a banana and keep the other half for the next day? How to keep them - use a not too ripe one (ie that is still firm), cut it in half in the skin, dip the exposed surface into a little oil, cover in clingfilm, put somewhere cool (not fridge) so you don't forget it. They keep fine over one day - my Mother has been doing this for years. Ditto with apples, I would think.


----------



## Robin (Oct 26, 2015)

I put mixed seeds on mine, it gives it a nutty, crunchy flavour. It may be an acquired taste though. I buy bags of mixed seeds cheaply in Grape Tree ( used to be Julian Graves) , or Lidl usually have seeds on offer by the checkout. ( better than having sweets there!)


----------



## trophywench (Oct 26, 2015)

As long as you put the halved apple 'face' down on something flat (ie a plate!) it will keep fine.


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 26, 2015)

You can buy unsweetened apple sauce quite readily these days, small tubs or jars if you want convenience, or do what I do, I buy various fruits, chop them and then freeze them to use later so you don't have lots of waste.  I quite often make a batch of stewed Apple, then put it in individual containers with some fresh berries (I usually add a bit of nutmeg, cinnamon, and fresh ginger to my Apple when stewing it), then put the pots in the freezer, take one out before bed and it's defrosted nicely for brekkie.  The mix of Apple and berries is nice with porridge or yoghurt, even better with some flaked almonds.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm a traditional Scot so it's salt and pepper for me, but other I understand those of races might use berries or nuts and seeds.


----------



## David H (Oct 26, 2015)

If you like it sweet use sweet freedom low GL and GI.

http://www.sweetfreedom.co.uk/index.php/sweet-freedom-original


----------



## megga (Oct 27, 2015)

Thank you all for taking the time to reply, very much appreciated.
I have thought about stewed apple, Jamie Oliver did this, using just apples and ginger.
Will try all the suggestions, but alas i need to cut back on salt (i was one of the people who made there food look like it had a frost, just using salt)


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 27, 2015)

I love my porridge to Megga. Good luck finding something that suits you


----------



## Bloden (Oct 27, 2015)

Mmmmm, porridge. Blueberries, dried apricots, raisins...all carb-counted of course. I usually add a little banana while the porridge is cooking...yum!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 27, 2015)

The dustbin lid is what I'd put on it ..... I'm very confused about 'unsweetened apple sauce' ???  You never sweeten apple sauce!  It's just stewed Bramley, beaten up with a knob of butter.


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 27, 2015)

trophywench said:


> The dustbin lid is what I'd put on it ..... I'm very confused about 'unsweetened apple sauce' ???  You never sweeten apple sauce!  It's just stewed Bramley, beaten up with a knob of butter.



You don't if you make it yourself, but the commercial stuff is full of sugar, and recently most supermarkets have started to stock unsweetened Apple sauce.  You can use it in baking instead of fat, which makes it popular amongst the vegan community, just like banana can be used instead of egg, so it's becoming more mainstream.  I buy it if I'm feeling lazy and can't be bothered to peel my own weight in Apple


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm rather sceptical about Sweet Freedom, especially since the website spouts the usual:

"100% natural" — so is arsenic
"Produced using a water process with no chemicals or enzymes used" — nonsense; water is a chemical


----------



## trophywench (Oct 27, 2015)

There you go - like a good many other things - eg white sauce (or parsley or cheese ditto) - I've never bought any!  Only takes 2 minutes to make it properly and you can make however much you actually want!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 27, 2015)

Agree with Robin on this with the seeds.  I usually put ground flaxseed and other types as well.  Currently got some cheap chia seeds from Home Bargains and it gives it a lovely crunchy texture.  Will also add a few blueberries if we've got them in.

I have porridge every day - love it.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 28, 2015)

I use flax seeds too Matt


----------



## megga (Nov 6, 2015)

Tried a few things, in the end i have gone as boring as a beige all in one, just use Tesco organic sweetened soya milk, and its not that bad tasting either. Its sweetened with just fruit juice, and only £1, makes for a healthy cheep breakie.

Thanks so much for the replys, its kind of you all to take the time


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 28, 2015)

I still am into porridge, these cold mornings


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 1, 2015)

I had porridge this morning for brekkie (i have oat so simple) I threw in some strawberry muesli to jazz it up this morning, was delicious. And it didnt have an adverse affect on my blood levels either.


----------



## Boatboy (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm having porridge every day and I sweeten mine with Triple Zero stevia and find it is hard to tell from sugar, however I'm not fond of it in coffee, for which I use carob syrup.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 2, 2015)

I feel full longer & get good bg readings too. Pleased you both are into porridge


----------

